# Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) visa



## mohdali486 (Feb 22, 2013)

can we apply Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) visa or we need agent...

The Australia Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) Visa points-based permit/visa is primarily meant for those qualified professionals and tradesperson who have nominations from an Australian territory or a state. The candidates having an Australia Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) Visa may stay and do a job anywhere across the sponsoring state/territory. Some members of their family may be duly covered in their visa applications.


Australia Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) Visa - Key requirements
Visa applications are only, and strictly, by invitations. For invitation purposes, the candidates must:
File an Australia Expression of Interest (EOI) and be duly nominated/sponsored by a state/territory;
Possess a vocation/occupation which finds mention on the applicable list of skilled occupations;
Possess an appropriate skills evaluation for the given vocation;
Be below 50 years at the time the invitation is duly made available;
Successfully cater to the English language requirements; and
Pocket not less than 60 points.
Successfully cater to the character and health prerequisites
Ability to carry minimum settlement funds
Willingness to live and work in sponsoring state/territory
Prior to applying the Australia Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) Visa
With a view to filing an application with Department of immigration and citizenship, Australia for Australia Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) Visa, the aspirants must, to begin with, put forward an Expression of Interest (EOI), via SkillSelect. The candidates also need to file for and have nominations from an Australian state or territory. This will be followed by an invitation from department of citizenship and Immigration (DIAC) to suitably apply under the sub-class.


Australia Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) Visa is ideal for applicants who are not meeting to requirements of Australia Skilled - (subclass 189) Visa for any reason and/or who wish to have a quicker immigration process through state/territory sponsorship. Please note that those who get nominated by a State/territory will get preference over applicants who have otherwise files in Sub-class 189 and can only be invited to file immigration application – if and after their application has been chosen/picked up by an Australian employer/state/territory.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi mohdali486, 

what exactly is your question? I'd suggest to calculate how many points you can score on the points test first. 

If you think you can get *60+ points* and if your occupation is on the Skilled Occupation List (SOL): Schedule 1 you _might_ be able to qualify for a 189 visa. 

If you are *5 points short of 60 points* and/or your occupation is only the Consolidated Sponsored Occupation List (CSOL): Schedule 2 you may be able to apply for state sponsorship and subsequently for a 190 visa. 

There are other options such as various employer sponsored, relative sponsored or regional sponsored visas. For a full overview take a look at the SkillSelect homepage or try the Visa Wizard. 

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

espresso said:


> Hi mohdali486,
> 
> what exactly is your question? I'd suggest to calculate how many points you can score on the points test first.
> 
> ...


Nicely explained Monika.. 

Also - @mohdali486 - if your case is quite simple, no complex scenarios then you can do it your self. Process overview can be seen on  PR Process page of Migrate to Australia information place. There are many here who have done the process themselves without using agent!

Drop comment if you still have question
Best of luck!


----------



## vishalpatel911 (Aug 2, 2013)

hi guys.... i have lodged my file on 27/3/2013 for skill select 190 but till today i haven't got appointed my case officer... any idea what i have to do ???? apart from calling them again and again????


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

vishalpatel911 said:


> hi guys.... i have lodged my file on 27/3/2013 for skill select 190 but till today i haven't got appointed my case officer... any idea what i have to do ???? apart from calling them again and again????


This is strange. 

Are you using an agent?


----------



## cyics (Feb 22, 2014)

I am from India. I have done B Com (2010) and doing accounting job since 2010. I am intending to go for the Financial Investment Adviser Nomination under subclass 190. I have appeared for IELTS General and waiting for the result (18th Apr) Am I eligible for subclass 190 visa?


----------



## kavita74 (Mar 13, 2014)

Hi 

Can u pls advise about subclass 190.
Do we need, first to get nomination from the state and then apply EOI.
Or
We apply EOI and opt for state nomination that time?
We would be opting for western australia sponsorship, so how should we proceed.
what iss to be done first- apply EOI expressing willingness for state nomination OR get state nomination and then apply for EOI.

I have checked the WA website but this point is not clear. On net also, there are conflictig views. 
Very confused. Can you please help.
Thanks.


----------



## sameer7106 (Apr 16, 2014)

vishalpatel911 said:


> hi guys.... i have lodged my file on 27/3/2013 for skill select 190 but till today i haven't got appointed my case officer... any idea what i have to do ???? apart from calling them again and again????


Dear vishal,

kindly provide your anzsco code or occupation.


----------



## sameer7106 (Apr 16, 2014)

kavita74 said:


> Hi
> 
> Can u pls advise about subclass 190.
> Do we need, first to get nomination from the state and then apply EOI.
> ...


Dear Kavita,

dont get confused in the process as u have chosen the best forum with some great experienced ppl to help you out (trust me these senior boarders are better than the agents ). 

For the SS you will have to get the invite from that particular state first. You will be applying ur EOI in which you will choose the Western Australia as ur desired state. Once WA gives you the invite then you can go forward with your visa lodgment.

i hope its clear to you now, for any other queries do ask rather than repenting for it later.

Regards,
Sameer


----------



## kavita74 (Mar 13, 2014)

sameer7106 said:


> Dear Kavita,
> 
> dont get confused in the process as u have chosen the best forum with some great experienced ppl to help you out (trust me these senior boarders are better than the agents ).
> 
> ...


Dear Sameer

Thanks for explaining. Its clear till this stage.
But under skill select, it also mentions that "it may require to submit employment contract for atleast 1 year within perth and nearby territories."
What this "may" means? Under what circumstances they may ask? And on one such threads I read that it is necessary get employment contract for subclass 190. Can you please advise on this. Also, how to get employment contract sitting in another continent? 

I may be coming back with more queries bcoz as u also mentioned- better to ask than repent later.

Thanks


----------



## Oren01 (May 25, 2015)

*Skill assessment coverage*

Hello , 
A week ago i have received my skill assessment certificate and i have logded an EOI successfully online on skillselect.
I am not sure if i missed an importent step in the skill assessment process. In the assessment i have submitted my working expirience of the last 4 years. 
In my EOI i have inserted expirience of the last 8 years.

My question is , does the skill assessment need to cover the whole period which im submitting in the EOI and it should cover the whole 8 years? or is it enough that i got my skill certificate and at the point of submitting the visa i would be able to proof the other 4 years in an easier way?

Adding the additional 4 years will require my to "review the application" which costs another $380 which im not sure has to be wasted.

thanks , Oren.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Have answered you in another thread.


*Document Checklist - Skilled Nominated visa*






vineet85_05 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I'm lodging the visa application through ImmiAccount and have following queries.
> 
> 1. Page 10 : Does the applicant have any dependent family members not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?
> ...


----------



## WA1980 (Sep 22, 2015)

Please assist as I wuld like to know if there is any possibility for me to get any invitation soon..190 to WA , Perth fr Hr Adviser with 60 points...sigh..


----------



## Gaurav241287 (Apr 27, 2016)

Hi! I am stuck in the same situation. Did you find any solution to it? Regarding the employment contract!


----------



## ruchapg (Aug 15, 2016)

espresso said:


> Hi mohdali486,
> 
> what exactly is your question? I'd suggest to calculate how many points you can score on the points test first.
> 
> ...


Hi Monika,

I'm Prashant, applying for 190. But I found no one yet applying in ICT Sales categories. Can you please help me out with this? 

Warm Regards


----------



## saqi (May 10, 2016)

Normally how much time is taken for first CO contact after lodging visa and submitting the fees.


----------

